# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Adobe Flash Player -работа прекращена

## IgorIgorev

31 декабря Adobe окончательно прекратит поддержку Flash Player
Что делать и какая альтернатива.

----------

